# Netflix giving me SD when HD is available



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a Roamio Pro connected via a LAN cable directly to my network. My network speed is regularly about 22 mpbs (I think that could be called "fast"). I've been watching a TV show on Netflix streaming that IS available in HD. When I watch between the hours of 8 and 11pm, I'm lucky if I ever see HD even for a minute--most of the time, it doesn't get past 380 SD, and sometimes it's lower. I've been able to see HD for this show and other Netflix streaming at other hours of the day.

I've even ran speed tests on my network access WHILE I'm watching an episode in SD, and it still says my network access speed is over 20 mbps.

So I'm wondering...is this a general Netflix thing, where they can't handle HD speeds during prime time because they're overloaded? It doesn't appear to be my ISP choking down my speed for any reason (which they aren't supposed to be doing). And since I can get HD at other times, it doesn't sound like it could be my TiVo/network configuration.

Does anyone else experience this? I'm in the Washington, DC market, using Comcast, if that's significant.

Any ideas on what I can do? Thanks.

P.S. -- I've never had the reboot issue, which seems to be the main subject of other Netflix threads here.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This is not a TiVo problem. It is a netflix problem when alot of people are using Netflix.

Although in my use I don't have any problem watching HD. But instead of streaming 1080P Super HD encodes it will drop down to the regular 1080P encode or occassionally the 720P encode.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree it's not a TiVo problem. I've watched a boatload of Netflix the last several weeks on my Roamio Pro and consistently get 1080p/24 SuperHD for pretty much everything (other than British titles which are not encoded that way). I've also never had any Netflix related reboot issues with my Roamio Pro. In fact quality has been so good the one issue that came up is I'm running way over ISP monthly data limits (only 250 GB for my current Internet tier).


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

BobbyWDC said:


> I've even ran speed tests on my network access WHILE I'm watching an episode in SD, and it still says my network access speed is over 20 mbps.
> 
> So I'm wondering...is this a general Netflix thing, where they can't handle HD speeds during prime time because they're overloaded? It doesn't appear to be my ISP choking down my speed for any reason (which they aren't supposed to be doing). And since I can get HD at other times, it doesn't sound like it could be my TiVo/network configuration.


Your test doesn't mean it isn't your ISP network. Your ISP can throttle based on network management requirements. Ever have Youtube buffering? Blame your ISP.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

The most likely cause of this is either Netflix or your ISP. As others have mentioned Netflix may not be able to handle the peak load. As for Comcast, they connect to other companies (peers) to connect to other parts of the internet. At the connections to the peers (peering points), they can become saturated at peak times. I don't think Comcast peers directly with Netflix, so that is a real possibility for one of these peering points to become a choke point. The confusing thing is that you can do a speed test at these times and everything looks great because your speed test went through a different peer to get to the test server. Generally, FiOS customers have been complaining about this exact problem for quite some time now.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

And I see the exact opposite. My Roamio Plus has a harder time streaming HD than my ATV does that sits right on top of it. Both are plugged into the same switch.

With the Roamio, it will always start in SD....then after 20-30 seconds it "usually" reaches HD. But lately it's clearly jumped back to SD or lower HD fairly quickly.

My ATV never starts at SD....it will always go straight to HD and stay there.

Generally I don't see my Roamio Plus go above 3850, where as my ATV I never see below 5800.

Guessing they could be talking to different Netflix servers.....but I don't know.

-Kevin


----------



## Pejota (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a Comcast issue that started a few months ago. Comcast denies everything, but we're not alone: http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Basic-...-And/Is-Comcast-blocking-Netflix/td-p/1885277


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Pejota said:


> It's a Comcast issue that started a few months ago. Comcast denies everything, but we're not alone: http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Basic-...-And/Is-Comcast-blocking-Netflix/td-p/1885277


I think that is a bit of over simplification. It could possibly be a Comcast issue (probably is for some). But with Netflix, issues with getting a quality stream can be caused by many factors. Most common are poor performing DNS (or DNS that points you to CDNs far away from you) and poor performing CDNs. Because Netflix using so many content delivery networks, people can have wildly different results even using the same ISP.


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for your comments, especially the link to the "Comcast is throttling Netflix" thread. I sounds like my only realistic option is to watch outside of prime-time hours. I have a 55" TV capable of 1080i HD, a new Roamio box, a cabled Ethernet connection, and fast Internet speed from the only vendor I can use (no FIOS or Dish in my building). And the best picture I can get, if I want to watch Netflix during 8-11pm, is 300-something SD, and even 280SD much of the time. And yet Netflix is somehow such a successful company, and streaming video is the future. BS.


----------



## akaussie (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been running into the same issues on Comcast in SLC Utah recently. Tonight I tried streaming on my Roamio Plus and Sony Blu Ray player. Neither would get above 0.5 Mbps. My appletv, which is connected to the same switch as both the Tivo and Blu-Ray player, instantly streams at 3 Mbps. Will have to test it during the day time and see if that changes things. Sure seems like there is something going on with Comcast and at least some of the Netflix servers.


----------



## MaxCarnage (Jan 12, 2014)

I am in the same boat as kbmb above. My Apple TV sitting next to my premiere streams at least 3000 HD always and instantly. The Tivo reaches 750 or 1000 if I'm lucky but usually dips down significantly throughout playback. My Comcast speed is great in every situation but Netflix streaming on my two Tivo Premieres.

Is there any known workaround?


----------



## PLargent (Nov 13, 2013)

I discovered yesterday that my Roamio was showing me 480i Standard video on all channels, all recordings, and all Netflix streams. The TV is brand new and does 1080, my cable provider is Verizon FIOS, my Cable TCPIP speed is 75 MB download speed. This made me confused and then upset.

What I discovered is their is a TiVo menu item that controls my output. After I found this I changed the value to provide HD 1080 and the TV is now reporting 1080i on channels that I should expect 1080 on.

The menu item can be found at: TiVo Central -> Settings and Messages -> Settings -> Video -> Video Output Format. I tested all formats and now all check boxes (video formats) are checked. It was set to use only 480i when I found this setting today.

What I don't understand is how this value ever got set. Was it the default from the Tivo factory? Did I do this? Did the Roamio have a bad day and change the setting to 480i to meet something it detected?

Though I would share this in case your not getting the video format you expect from your Roamio. FYI - all the videos in "My Shows" were recorded at 1080i and now play at 1080i even though they were being displayed in 480i before I found the problem.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

MaxCarnage said:


> I am in the same boat as kbmb above. My Apple TV sitting next to my premiere streams at least 3000 HD always and instantly. The Tivo reaches 750 or 1000 if I'm lucky but usually dips down significantly throughout playback. My Comcast speed is great in every situation but Netflix streaming on my two Tivo Premieres.
> 
> Is there any known workaround?


I'm another one that is having the same issue. My AppleTV willl automatically jump to the highest bitrate, but my Roamio will NEVER reach the HD bitrates. I'm having the same issue with my Panasonic TV's Netflix app. Also on Comcast. I've heard that it may have to do with what servers the boxes are connecting to. This all started about a month ago.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Same here. I tested against my AppleTV as well. It immediately starts playing at 5800 kbps and stays there. The TiVo starts at 235 kbps and my get up to 1050 kbps. Same network switch, same profile, etc.

Something is definitely up. This is one of the main reason I went with the TiVo versus sticking with my WMC. I was under the impression that the TiVo had SuperHD Netflix.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

shupp872 said:


> I was under the impression that the TiVo had SuperHD Netflix.


 It does, and is working fine for many of us. As stated here, this seems to be cable provider specific problem, specifically Comcast as of late. I don't believe Comcast has a partner agreement with Netflix as is the case for some other cable companies, so you are at the mercy of network activity at time you are using it. It also seems apparent that ATV uses different Netflix servers than TIVo is using which explains that discrepancy.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

shupp872 said:


> Something is definitely up. This is one of the main reason I went with the TiVo versus sticking with my WMC. I was under the impression that the TiVo had SuperHD Netflix.


SuperHD works for me on Charter on my Roamio. It is doubtful it has anything to do with the TiVo or the app. Apple TV uses a different server for it's streaming. Most likely there is an issue with the CDN being used in your area.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Well not good news for Comcast users in the Dec Netflix streaming report....down 5 places:










http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa

And just look at Comcast over time:










-Kevin


----------



## Tom Pich (Jan 29, 2013)

The last couple of months I've been having the same issues with Comcast and Netflix. Here recently though I've seen quite an improvment. Yesterday evening I was able get a SuperHD stream which I haven't seen since October.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Tom Pich said:


> The last couple of months I've been having the same issues with Comcast and Netflix. Here recently though I've seen quite an improvment. Yesterday evening I was able get a SuperHD stream which I haven't seen since October.


On your TiVo or other device?


----------



## Tom Pich (Jan 29, 2013)

I get the same performance whether I'm using my TiVos or Panasonic Blu-Ray players.

Unfortunately I couldn't get better than 480sd last night, so maybe the network issues aren't resolved. I was hopeful after seeing 1080 the previous night.


----------



## Flawsey (Dec 7, 2014)

I live in the DC area and have experienced the same problem.
The only difference is I have Verizon Fios service not Comcast .


----------

